# Any thoughts on this? (New policy)



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Odd the picture shows package in plain view not hidden but sometimes you can't help it I guess


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Any way around this waste of time?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been doing this for a few weeks now  3.0.5616.0

It is a pain, but still quicker than waiting for people to answer the door 

g


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why would anyone ever wait for people to answer the door? I've never done that for Logistics.

I seldom even hit the doorbell now that we're all channeling our inner Annie Leibovitz... chuck it, click it, f--k it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Why would anyone ever wait for people to answer the door? I've never done that for Logistics.
> 
> I seldom even hit the doorbell now that we're all channeling our inner Annie Leibovitz... chuck it, click it, f--k it.


I always do since the sign at my wh recommends we knock or ring door bell 8am to 8pm


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Can we have this for Prime now? Customer instructions says to leave at front door. I did and after 20 minutes later I get call from amazon saying they cant find the bag.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

iyengar said:


> Can we have this for Prime now? Customer instructions says to leave at front door. I did and after 20 minutes later I get call from amazon saying they cant find the bag.


Some customers make a living by scuming Amazon, All those scam bags do claim they never get the pakage All Amazon do send another one! If Amazon don t care! They should not blame the driver and put his job in the line by firing him that s unjust and not fair!


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Drop and run, I had 50 stops for my 3 hr block yesterday no time to ring the bell and wait.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Why would anyone ever wait for people to answer the door? I've never done that for Logistics.
> 
> I seldom even hit the doorbell now that we're all channeling our inner Annie Leibovitz... chuck it, click it, f--k it.


Usually I'll just throw the package at the door while standing on the sidewalk. If you throw it hard enough it creates two nice thuds so it's like you're knocking.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I switched my assigned warehouse this week, to one that's farther out from the city (and covers more affluent areas, not coincidentally). No more photos required by the app (also not a coincidence?) Or else they're rolling it out one warehouse at a time?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I switched my assigned warehouse this week, to one that's farther out from the city (and covers more affluent areas, not coincidentally). No more photos required by the app (also not a coincidence?) Or else they're rolling it out one warehouse at a time?


Seems like they're rolling it out to more regions now. Denver starts tomorrow with the photo thing


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix- a few days ago I had a few drops that didn't require the picture, but most of them did. Not sure what is up with that.

g


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

This should be for apartment only. I use to have missing package when i run apartment.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Using the Flex app is a HUGE drain on the battery. I'm assuming this new step taking a photo will require even more battery usage?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Using the Flex app is a HUGE drain on the battery. I'm assuming this new step taking a photo will require even more battery usage?


They were getting better at battery management but the last few updates not so much. I noticed they don't ping the phones location so much when not on a route.

I have yet to see an option to take a photo for a delivery for us so hopefully we won't have too. But I can see it being a good option for those who have missing package problems as long as that is accepted as "no driver fault".

I just got updated to 5966 this morning and have a 12-4 route so we'll see what it brings. Only thing I can see so far is they put a refresh button on the offers screen.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Even with photos if the customer reports the package missing it's on us. Waste of time


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm forced to take picture of delivered packages the first time today. I guess Amazon expects me to plug/unplug my phone ~30 times during the delivery or expect that my phone would last 3 hours without charging with GPS on all the time...BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KILLERST said:


> I'm forced to take picture of delivered packages the first time today. I guess Amazon expects me to plug/unplug my phone ~30 times during the delivery or expect that my phone would last 3 hours without charging with GPS on all the time...BRILLIANT!!!


Don't select front door.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Don't select front door.


What do you suggest we select? Safe location requires a picture. Back door requires a picture. Secure mailroom does not require picture but not many residential home have a mailroom. I could select the customer or household member but then I have to type in a name, but then if they don't get the package Amazon will know you lied.

After 2 days of taking pictures, I have yet to have any problem with battery life. It is annoying to take pics, but does not slow me down that much. I just don't see what the point of it is.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The dumb thing is....taking a picture makes sense when you want to leave non-generic instructions -- i.e. using option one. But of course it doesn't ask for a picture there.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

tone17 said:


> What do you suggest we select? Safe location requires a picture. Back door requires a picture. Secure mailroom does not require picture but not many residential home have a mailroom. I could select the customer or household member but then I have to type in a name, but then if they don't get the package Amazon will know you lied.


I always do delivered to household then type front door and specific instructions. Never have to take my phone out of the holder.

Taking a picture is a waste of time. They don't pay me enough for that. I also hate the idea of grabbing my phone 30 times


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I wish when you select safe location you could type in exactly where like behind plant or whatever. Think I'll try your way thanks


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

I did a shift in vegas this morning and they weren't asking for pictures anymore. Here's hoping they got enough complaints that they discontinued it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah same here, no pics today.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, halfway through my 10:30 block yesterday it stopped making me take pictures yesterday.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

Same here in Northern Virginia


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

You can also choose: "help" - "unable to take photo."

It's a great idea for not so safe areas but should not auto pop up at every stop.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Huh, there ARE times I'd love to take them....didn't know you could choose. Would be nicer if it were in a more accessible spot, but if that works for now...


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I truly believe talking a pic will never matter as far as we are concerned ... I received an email my first time out four delivering late ... I have my reason four delivering 1 pax 10 mins late ( no cell service and the house sat a block off the street with no address in sight ) ... My response from them was "it doesn't change our decision " or whatever their canned appeal denied email is ... You could pRobably take a selfie with the pax and the customer, but still get that email if the customer said they didn't get it.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

No pictures at all yesterday...

g


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

smallbrownghost said:


> I did a shift in vegas this morning and they weren't asking for pictures anymore. Here's hoping they got enough complaints that they discontinued it.


I did a shift today and for the first time since I started 3 weeks ago, they asked for a picture every time I selected front door.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes Pictures are back in Las Vegas.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

tone17 said:


> Yes Pictures are back in Las Vegas.


Everyone going to the Boulder pick up location (vegas) should send in a complaint regarding the ridiculous wait times to get into the warehouse. Seriously disfunctional there.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Everyone going to the Boulder pick up location (vegas) should send in a complaint regarding the ridiculous wait times to get into the warehouse. Seriously disfunctional there.


Well, if you get there early enough you can get in on time (especially if it's not a Monday). Still annoying to waste gas in the line, yes. I think the issue is less 'incompetence' and more 'they have too many routes for the amount of time they are giving them'. On top of which lately there's been a lot of new people lately which means they are spending more time in the WH (and thus taking up space).


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well, if you get there early enough you can get in on time (especially if it's not a Monday). Still annoying to waste gas in the line, yes. I think the issue is less 'incompetence' and more 'they have too many routes for the amount of time they are giving them'. On top of which lately there's been a lot of new people lately which means they are spending more time in the WH (and thus taking up space).


Not if you have an earlier block. My 7:30 block has some had apartments. It took me the full 3 hours which is not the norm for me. I got back to the warehouse in time for my 10:30 block. I had to wait in line for an hour and 15 min. 15 min to load and check out. Left right before 12. The load took me 3 hours. I had to have my mother pick up my daughter from school because of this BS today. The line was all the way to Valley View and wrapped back around going in the other direction on Martin. Why don't they just do more afternoon blocks?


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

I showed up for my 11 am this morning at 1020 and didn't get in until 1130. Call it whatever you want, but that's bullshit. Especially when the warehouse has been making our routes bigger and bigger bc the drivers that are good at their job get done early.



tone17 said:


> Not if you have an earlier block. My 7:30 block has some had apartments. It took me the full 3 hours which is not the norm for me. I got back to the warehouse in time for my 10:30 block. I had to wait in line for an hour and 15 min. 15 min to load and check out. Left right before 12. The load took me 3 hours. I had to have my mother pick up my daughter from school because of this BS today. The line was all the way to Valley View and wrapped back around going in the other direction on Martin. Why don't they just do more afternoon blocks?


well the drops that they put out in the afternoon went super quick today so maybe they're starting to space them out. I'm hoping this happens so it becomes easier to get two a day and not have to rely on getting a 730 or 8 on a consistent basis.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

smallbrownghost said:


> I showed up for my 11 am this morning at 1020 and didn't get in until 1130. Call it whatever you want, but that's bullshit. Especially when the warehouse has been making our routes bigger and bigger bc the drivers that are good at their job get done early.


We are independent contractors. Contracted to deliver a load of package lasting about 3 hours. Waiting in line for over an hour to pick up that block is BULLSHIT. I will be writing a long pointless message to them tonight.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah I think I might too. I was half ready to just take one bag and then leave the rest on my cart but got a smaller route(luckily) so I just took the entire thing.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well, if you get there early enough you can get in on time (especially if it's not a Monday). Still annoying to waste gas in the line, yes. I think the issue is less 'incompetence' and more 'they have too many routes for the amount of time they are giving them'. On top of which lately there's been a lot of new people lately which means they are spending more time in the WH (and thus taking up space).


40 minutes before my block time is not early enough? Got in line at 9:20 for a 10 o'clock block didn't get inside till close to 10:15. Then there's loading time. So how much of my own time am I supposed to waste waiting for my workload?



tone17 said:


> We are independent contractors. Contracted to deliver a load of package lasting about 3 hours. Waiting in line for over an hour to pick up that block is BULLSHIT. I will be writing a long pointless message to them tonight.


I already sent off an email today. I hope everyone else does too.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If you take the survey (if they sent you a request to) there is a section where you can ***** about your warehouse 

g


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

UberDude2 said:


> 40 minutes before my block time is not ealy enough? Got in line at 9:20 for a 10 o'clock block didn't get inside till close to 10:15. Then there's loading time. So how much of my own time am I supposed to waste waiting for my workload?
> 
> I already sent off an email today. I hope everyone else does too.


Exactly. I usually get there early so I can be in the warehouse with my car loaded by the time I can check in. Not so I can hopefully get in 30 minutes after my shift has started.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow this should be its own thread. Can a Mod move this Las Vegas discussion to a new thread?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ive never been shy about expressing displeasure when the warehouse is running behind and costing me money. Screw that - it's business, and they don't hesitate to boot me if I'm running 6 minutes late, no exceptions.



smallbrownghost said:


> Exactly. I usually get there early so I can be in the warehouse with my car loaded by the time I can check in.


Doesn't that make it tough to scan boxes?


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Ive never been shy about expressing displeasure when the warehouse is running behind and costing me money. Screw that - it's business, and they don't hesitate to boot me if I'm running 6 minutes late, no exceptions.
> 
> Doesn't that make it tough to scan boxes?


Here in Las Vegas you scan the bags or the racks. You can load your car then check in and scan the bags or the rack at the check in time.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Ive never been shy about expressing displeasure when the warehouse is running behind and costing me money. Screw that - it's business, and they don't hesitate to boot me if I'm running 6 minutes late, no exceptions.
> 
> Doesn't that make it tough to scan boxes?


We have tote bags in Vegas where you just scan the bar code on the tote.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

We have that option here, but i don't trust them. I get enough mis sorted stuff that I won't risk it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, well I didn't work yesterday so I didn't realize the line was so bad. But my experience is that normally if I'm there an hour before start time I should get in well before my in time and have my car loaded and still have to wait at the WH. Yes if you get there 40 minutes early and don't get in until 15 minutes late, that's ridiculous. 
(Incidentally I would consider 'loading time' as part of the work time so it shouldn't really be a factor here)
I wish more people would in a case where the wait causes the actual time delivering go 'go over' just bring things back and confront the WH people (at just about three hours later than start time). I think that would do better than anything else. Amazon has no right to make you work later than your scheduled time (and yes I know sometimes it's easier just to finish it out, depending on where you are).


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Ok, well I didn't work yesterday so I didn't realize the line was so bad. But my experience is that normally if I'm there an hour before start time I should get in well before my in time and have my car loaded and still have to wait at the WH. Yes if you get there 40 minutes early and don't get in until 15 minutes late, that's ridiculous.
> (Incidentally I would consider 'loading time' as part of the work time so it shouldn't really be a factor here)
> I wish more people would in a case where the wait causes the actual time delivering go 'go over' just bring things back and confront the WH people (at just about three hours later than start time). I think that would do better than anything else. Amazon has no right to make you work later than your scheduled time (and yes I know sometimes it's easier just to finish it out, depending on where you are).


Something is wrong logistically. Theoretically if your appointment is at 10am you should be able to show up at 10, go directly inside load up and be out the door by 10:15.
If you are getting there an hour early you are now committing 4 hours to a block you are only getting paid 3 hours for.
Plus, what if you have a commitment after the scheduled end time but you're still out delivering because you started late which is no fault of your own?
I see people bringing back multiple packages all the time. It's obvious they never finished the route. I haven't done that yet. So what are they doing? Just breaking off the route and logging off the app? Seems like they would stop getting offers if they did that too many times.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Something is wrong logistically. Theoretically if your appointment is at 10am you should be able to show up at 10, go directly inside load up and be out the door by 10:15.
> If you are getting there an hour early you are now committing 4 hours to a block you are only getting paid 3 hours for.
> Plus, what if you have a commitment after the scheduled end time but you're still out delivering because you started late which is no fault of your own?
> I see people bringing back multiple packages all the time. It's obvious they never finished the route. I haven't done that yet. So what are they doing? Just breaking off the route and logging off the app? Seems like they would stop getting offers if they did that too many times.


I agree that people shouldn't be expected to go past their scheduled time, as I implied above.

However, saying you should 'be able to get there at 10 and get right in' doesn't make sense when there's 50 other people trying to get in at the same time. Ever seen lines for a popular movie? Amusement parks? Hell going more for something similar to this job, if you go to a lot of the guarded communites right at 8AM there's often a long line of business vehicles trying to get in. Or to put it more broadly, there's a reason that traffic can back up on the highway. 
Etc etc...you have to weigh if you want to be early or late. There's already a 20 minute leeway in checking in, and it can easily take over 5 minutes to load the car. So get there 20 minutes early right there and you're not really committing 'extra' time. And how often do you actually work for the full three hours anyway? For me, I'm usually out the door and back home in under six hours totally for six hours pay time. Not always, but usually.

(O, and you can't assume people bringing back multiples is 
doing it -- I've brought back tons before because of closed businesses, locked gates, unsafe apartments all falling in the same route (especially in some of the more crappy areas).

Incidentally, apparently yesterday the police were called because people were blocking the driveways on the street, which is why it was so bad.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Strange, I never got that email and never had to take pics. And I even had 4 packages not received in one week.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I agree that people shouldn't be expected to go past their scheduled time, as I implied above.
> 
> However, saying you should 'be able to get there at 10 and get right in' doesn't make sense when there's 50 other people trying to get in at the same time. Ever seen lines for a popular movie? Amusement parks? Hell going more for something similar to this job, if you go to a lot of the guarded communites right at 8AM there's often a long line of business vehicles trying to get in. Or to put it more broadly, there's a reason that traffic can back up on the highway.
> Etc etc...you have to weigh if you want to be early or late. There's already a 20 minute leeway in checking in, and it can easily take over 5 minutes to load the car. So get there 20 minutes early right there and you're not really committing 'extra' time. And how often do you actually work for the full three hours anyway? For me, I'm usually out the door and back home in under six hours totally for six hours pay time. Not always, but usually.
> ...


LOL, you were in such a hurry to respond you didnt even read the first sentence. SOMETHING IS WRONG LOGISTICALLY. Which means things aren't set up right and are not flowing correctly. There shouldn't be a line all the way to Valley View. I was at the back of that line showing up 40 minutes early. The police didn't have anything to do with the wait.
If the warehouse was empty of cars and the carts were filled and in place you could file in 50 cars in 5 minutes no problem. That's assuming everyone showed up at the same time (which they won't). Again logistics, how about spacing the shifts one hour apart and not 30 minutes apart. Heck try 45 minutes apart and see how that works. That warehouse is not managed properly, that's easy to see. 
My point is, the adjustments should be made on their end not ours. I show up on time for my shift. The shift I'm getting paid for. I'm not getting paid to wait almost an hour to get my packages.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

UberDude2 said:


> LOL, you were in such a hurry to respond you didnt even read the first sentence. SOMETHING IS WRONG LOGISTICALLY. Which means things aren't set up right and are not flowing correctly. There shouldn't be a line all the way to Valley View. I was at the back of that line showing up 40 minutes early. The police didn't have anything to do with the wait.
> If the warehouse was empty of cars and the carts were filled and in place you could file in 50 cars in 5 minutes no problem. That's assuming everyone showed up at the same time (which they won't). Again logistics, how about spacing the shifts one hour apart and not 30 minutes apart. Heck try 45 minutes apart and see how that works. That warehouse is not managed properly, that's easy to see.
> My point is, the adjustments should be made on their end not ours. I show up on time for my shift. The shift I'm getting paid for. I'm not getting paid to wait almost an hour to get my packages.


Yeah, they already got rid of 7 am blocks because their workers couldn't get their shit together and have the routes ready by 7. Now they're so backed up they have us waiting over an hour to get in to the warehouse.

Also, I was there yesterday too. You're dead on. The cop didn't show up until around 11-11:15. I was there at 10:20 and the line was already to valley view and wrapped around back toward the warehouse.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

How does your warehouse load? In Phoenix, the "pull through the warehouse line and let 5-7 people load at once" went out the window a few weeks in.

Now, all the carts are set up in the parking lot (usually) at least 15-20 minutes before shift start. The only holdup is when they get a new check-in person. So basically, as fast as the check-in person can find your name on the list and direct you where to park. that is how fast the line moves. Everyone goes to their cart, loads, checks out and leaves.

g


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

gaj said:


> How does your warehouse load? In Phoenix, the "pull through the warehouse line and let 5-7 people load at once" went out the window a few weeks in.
> 
> Now, all the carts are set up in the parking lot (usually) at least 15-20 minutes before shift start. The only holdup is when they get a new check-in person. So basically, as fast as the check-in person can find your name on the list and direct you where to park. that is how fast the line moves. Everyone goes to their cart, loads, checks out and leaves.
> 
> g


Our warehouse has around 5 numbered lanes for cars. Each lane can park around 7 or so cars. At times they have also created additional unofficial lanes within the warehouse. 
We check in through the app (most of the time when it's working) they only verify verbally what time our shift is but that can be done away with if shifts weren't overlapping. They really only need to verify our identification.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> LOL, you were in such a hurry to respond you didnt even read the first sentence. SOMETHING IS WRONG LOGISTICALLY. Which means things aren't set up right and are not flowing correctly.


I didn't say nothing was 'wrong', it's more that you're being a bit unreasonable about how you think things should work.

Also note that with the most recent update, a lot of people are having trouble checking in which surely slows things down (and keeps people inside longer).


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I didn't say nothing was 'wrong', it's more that you're being a bit unreasonable about how you think things should work.
> 
> Also note that with the most recent update, a lot of people are having trouble checking in which surely slows things down (and keeps people inside longer).


I'm being unresonable on how things should work? Do you work for the company or what? If you do, hire me I'll show you how it's supposed to work.
It becomes unresonable if you make me wait more than 15 minutes to get inside. It's unreasonable for them to schedule a shift that they can't honor. If they want me to get there an hour early, pay me for it otherwise I can be making money during that time doing something else. A lot of us breakaway from rideshare to sit in line...not getting paid. 
It's not unresonable to want to start my shift at 10 when that's what they scheduled me for and that's what they are paying me for.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> It becomes unresonable if you make me wait more than 15 minutes to get inside. It's unreasonable for them to schedule a shift that they can't honor. If they want me to get there an hour early, pay me for it otherwise I can be making money during that time doing something else. A lot of us breakaway from rideshare to sit in line...not getting paid.


And yet, you keep 'getting paid' even when you finish a block much earlier. I did one in about 65 minutes from getting into the WH to dropping off the last package today. By your logic, you think they should pay you to wait in line...but not pay you any remaining time after you finish delivering, and I should have been only payed about $20 (or maybe some more because of the wait time outside, which is hard to calculate given I got there before they opened).

Or perhaps to put it a different way, /knowing/ that there's probably going to be at least some wait to get in, you have to factor that into your time management. Consider it part of the 'package' as it were. If you have a doctor's appointment for 1:30PM you know you're probably going to be sitting alone for a while even if the actual 'seeing the doctor' part is pretty short. If you go shopping at certain times, you know you probably are going going to wait in line to checkout. If you go across town at 5PM, you know you're probably going to take an extra 20 minutes because of traffic. Etc etc etc.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> And yet, you keep 'getting paid' even when you finish a block much earlier. I did one in about 65 minutes from getting into the WH to dropping off the last package today. By your logic, you think they should pay you to wait in line...but not pay you any remaining time after you finish delivering, and I should have been only payed about $20 (or maybe some more because of the wait time outside, which is hard to calculate given I got there before they opened).
> 
> Or perhaps to put it a different way, /knowing/ that there's probably going to be at least some wait to get in, you have to factor that into your time management. Consider it part of the 'package' as it were. If you have a doctor's appointment for 1:30PM you know you're probably going to be sitting alone for a while even if the actual 'seeing the doctor' part is pretty short. If you go shopping at certain times, you know you probably are going going to wait in line to checkout. If you go across town at 5PM, you know you're probably going to take an extra 20 minutes because of traffic. Etc etc etc.


I think you're assuming everyone is as fast as you are or as lucky as you are to get a block that you can complete in 65 minutes.
You're putting words in my mouth, a sure sign of someone grasping for straws. BY MY LOGIC I don't want to get paid to wait in line, I want to start work at the designated work time. The work time they signed me up for.
No more or no less. I never said anything about getting paid to finish early did I? If I did go ahead and cut and paste that here.
As far as your other lame examples, they don't apply. If I go to a doctor appointment better believe I want to get in at my appointment time. I'm not ok with the doctor wasting my time either. Big difference is the doctor is not paying me to be there. In fact it's the other way around. GOING TO A DOCTOR APPOINTMENT IS NOTHING LIKE SHOWING UP FOR WORK AND GETTING PAID FOR IT. In fact none of your examples come close to signing up for a work block. If the warehouse was managed correctly things should flow much better. There's not many jobs that tell you to arrive for a designated work schedule then make you wait around to start that shift.
Let's turn things around. If I show up an hour late on a regular basis will I continue to get work from them? The answer is NO.
You never answered my other question. Do you work for Amazon or at the warehouse? If you do I can see how it's so disfunctional. Your logic is skewed.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

UberDude2 said:


> I think you're assuming everyone is as fast as you are or as lucky as you are to get a block that you can complete in 65 minutes.
> You're putting words in my mouth, a sure sign of someone grasping for straws. BY MY LOGIC I don't want to get paid to wait in line, I want to start work at the designated work time. The work time they signed me up for.
> No more or no less. I never said anything about getting paid to finish early did I? If I did go ahead and cut and paste that here.
> As far as your other lame examples, they don't apply. If I go to a doctor appointment better believe I want to get in at my appointment time. I'm not ok with the doctor wasting my time either. Big difference is the doctor is not paying me to be there. In fact it's the other way around. GOING TO A DOCTOR APPOINTMENT IS NOTHING LIKE SHOWING UP FOR WORK AND GETTING PAID FOR IT. In fact none of your examples come close to signing up for a work block. If the warehouse was managed correctly things should flow much better. There's not many jobs that tell you to arrive for a designated work schedule then make you wait around to start that shift.
> ...


Bingo. We're being paid to complete a shift of deliveries that are supposed to start when we signup for our shift and end when we can complete them. Catchy music lover would rather kiss Amazon's ass than work to make it better for delivery drivers that use their own cars to make deliveries.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> 40 minutes before my block time is not early enough? Got in line at 9:20 for a 10 o'clock block didn't get inside till close to 10:15. Then there's loading time. So how much of my own time am I supposed to waste waiting for my workload?
> 
> I already sent off an email today. I hope everyone else does too.


This happened to me at DDA3 today I was so pissed. The worst part was people were cheating by getting out if line and driving around and the blue shirts didn't care.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Randompanzy said:


> This happened to me at DDA3 today I was so pissed. The worst part was people were cheating by getting out if line and driving around and the blue shirts didn't care.


I swear I'm starting to feel privileged ... At our center Kent, Seattle , I arrive 20 minutes early, start to load 15 minutes early and driving out the yard at my bLock time 95% of the time ... It's dock loading, so they are pretty much waiting on drivers.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

smallbrownghost said:


> Catchy music lover would rather kiss Amazon's ass than work to make it better for delivery drivers that use their own cars to make deliveries.


By "work to make it better" you mean "piss and moan on an internet forum" or "rant on a meaningless survey", correct?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't kiss Amazon's ass. I am, however, someone who thinks logically about things.
I hate the way they've focked up the scheduling lately, and for every time I get lucky like I did yesterday (which wasn't as lucky as it would seem since it caused to have a good hour with nothing to do) there's a time where I get a really crappy apartment/business route that takes forever. Not to mention stuff like mentioned in the other thread where you're literally forced to take things you KNOW will have to be returned....not to mention some of the workers inside the WH can have power trips (to put it nicely), and the blue vests are known to flat out lie about things.
And let's not get started with the issue of email support/contact ("Oh we were told you did X bad but won't tell you the details so you have no way of knowing how to fix it....now don't do it again!")

It boils down to this. Could it be better? Yes it could. But...would the expense in making it better be worth it to Amazon? Probably not.

And no, I don't work for Amazon, unless you consider doing Flex as working for them.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Been consistently backed up at my warehouse for the past few weeks. Yesterday I had to wait 50 minutes before I was allowed inside to start scanning. So aggravating, but nothing we can really do about it, is there?


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

jester121 said:


> By "work to make it better" you mean "piss and moan on an internet forum" or "rant on a meaningless survey", correct?


Better than bending over every time Amazon does something to **** us over. Or being a grown man we a children's movie as my profile picture.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> I don't kiss Amazon's ass. I am, however, someone who thinks logically about things.
> I hate the way they've focked up the scheduling lately, and for every time I get lucky like I did yesterday (which wasn't as lucky as it would seem since it caused to have a good hour with nothing to do) there's a time where I get a really crappy apartment/business route that takes forever. Not to mention stuff like mentioned in the other thread where you're literally forced to take things you KNOW will have to be returned....not to mention some of the workers inside the WH can have power trips (to put it nicely), and the blue vests are known to flat out lie about things.
> And let's not get started with the issue of email support/contact ("Oh we were told you did X bad but won't tell you the details so you have no way of knowing how to fix it....now don't do it again!")
> 
> ...


Yeah, 'maybe I was a little harsh in my last post about you. . I agree that the warehouse staff can be assholes. But at the end of the day, they really have no power. Every time they try to go on a power trip I remind them that I'm an independent contractor and not an employee. That usually shuts them down pretty quick. I've never really had a run in with a blue vest. Not sure how that'd work out if I did.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Been consistently backed up at my warehouse for the past few weeks. Yesterday I had to wait 50 minutes before I was allowed inside to start scanning. So aggravating, but nothing we can really do about it, is there?


 Yeh, been pretty bad at our location lately for sure. Once in a while I expect a late load but not consistently. Not sure there's much we can do but make note of it via feedback. I'm sure the warehouse hears plenty of *****ing and grumbling about it and let's face it, they have to deal with a lot of us on a daily basis so probably not something they like either.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Solo1 said:


> I swear I'm starting to feel privileged ... At our center Kent, Seattle , I arrive 20 minutes early, start to load 15 minutes early and driving out the yard at my bLock time 95% of the time ... It's dock loading, so they are pretty much waiting on drivers.


So you're saying it is possible to actually get in and out at a decent time huh? Imagine that!


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

UberDude2 said:


> So you're saying it is possible to actually get in and out at a decent time huh? Imagine that!


Yeah ... If I had to wait over thirty minutes and still had to deliver the exact same load as the full block of time, I would find another hustle ... Some of these wait times I'm reading about is unreal.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Solo1 said:


> I swear I'm starting to feel privileged ... At our center Kent, Seattle , I arrive 20 minutes early, start to load 15 minutes early and driving out the yard at my bLock time 95% of the time ... It's dock loading, so they are pretty much waiting on drivers.


Same in Phoenix.... the only wait is to get into the parking lot, usually only a couple minutes. Arrive 15 minutes early, drive to available cart, sort and load in about 10 minutes and get the hell out.

g


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Same in Riverside only wait when warehouse is backed up never more than 15 minutes


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

miauber1x831 said:


> Using the Flex app is a HUGE drain on the battery. I'm assuming this new step taking a photo will require even more battery usage?


And memory.. And how long would you need to keep photo before you can delete it?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's not using your phone's built-in features for the photos -- The Flex app takes the photo, sends it, and deletes it. You'll never see the file. When they activated this in Chicago a few months ago I checked data usage as well, and it seems they're using compressed photo files so it wasn't using a ton of data.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Catchy is a real driver and a good dude he's been around a long time that said I disagree with him. It's one thing for a route to take a long time or get a lot of packages but the fact certain warehouses take an hour to load while others can do it in 5 to 10 minutes is a sign of a broken process.


----------

